# Partner in Euro repair biz, NWPA?



## pcav (Apr 20, 2003)

I’m looking for anyone that is interested in partnering to startup a European Car repair shop in NW PA. There is a 4 bay garage/tire shop in my town that is running, but owner wants to sell. I am a mature, professional that is under employed at this time (I was a teacher for 15 years and got hosed out a principal job I took). I have been fixing and autocrossing VWs for almost twenty years at an amateur level, and am looking for an experienced tech that is trained and interested in partnering or working in my area. I’m a decent mechanic, but by no means a professional. 

Shop is located in Grove City, PA. There is only one other import shop within twenty miles and he is backed up for months, so there is a market here. Grove City is located at the intersection of I79 and I80 in Western PA. There are four colleges nearby and easy access to either Pittsburgh or Erie. 

If there is anyone interested PM me or email [email protected]


----------



## pcav (Apr 20, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## pcav (Apr 20, 2003)

stilll ooking :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds like a good opportunity. Good luck with it. 

Have you thought of contacting regional tuning companies like NGP (in Maryland and VA) or APTuning in Lebanon PA (central PA) to see if they're interested in expanding? You also might check around at local/regional dealerships to see if there's anyone who's currently a dealer tech who's looking for a change.


----------



## pcav (Apr 20, 2003)

thx...:beer:


----------

